# Help on coding Multiple lesions on the tongue



## lara158453 (Mar 16, 2012)

Regarding CPT 41112, Excision of lesion of tongue with closure;anterior two-thirds.  If you have 2 lesions that are removed from the same portion of the tongue is it ok to bill 41112 x 2 ? Any suggestions?


----------



## mcpalmeter (Mar 16, 2012)

*Excision of Multiple Tongue Lesions*

Append the 59 modifier to the 2nd lesion to demonstrate that it was a different lesion. Make sure the documentation clearly supports the excision of 2 distinctly separate lesions.


----------



## llawrence36@comcast.net (Mar 16, 2012)

*Excision of Multiple Tongue Lesions*

*Append the 59 modifier to the 2nd lesion to demonstrate that it was a different lesion. Make sure the documentation clearly supports the excision of 2 distinctly separate lesions. *

Maryann, can you clarify what you mean by append the modifier 59 to the 2nd lesion? Are you saying list 41112 twice and then append the 59 modifier to that second one?

Thank You


----------



## lara158453 (Mar 16, 2012)

*Tongue lesion*

Thank you Maryann for your help!


----------

